# Simple Simon



## Davyboy (Sep 6, 2007)

No,not me, it's the name of the engine :roll: Stirling engine plans from Machinist Workshop, October 2003.  My firstborn.  It's a little sloppy, but it runs.  I know how I'd like to tune it up, but I hate to take apart the only one I have that runs.  The displacer is not very precisely made; and the balloon that forms the power piston, orange in the picture, is not flexible enough, next one will be latex from a disposable glove.


----------



## Davyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to post the photos 'lost' upon move to new website. The engine ran over a very hot cup of water, and crushed ice on top plate. I believe it would be much better running if the flywheel balanced the weight of the displacer. somehow, the balloon I had for power piston (rubber banded to a cork for structure) has melted around the copper tube cylinder. Now it needs a good rebuild, when I get time....






Well, the plans might be available, I had a photo-copy around here somewhere. Don't want to post it here, copyright lawyers and all....


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Davy. These Stirlings sure are amazing. What's even more amazing is what people can use to make one. 

Wes


----------

